

The Biggest Red Flag In The Groupon IPO Isn't The Sea Of Red Ink - pt3530
http://www.businessinsider.com/groupon-ipo-insider-selling-2011-6

======
sudonim
Im surprised that more people aren't talking about this. If I give you $130
and say "use this to grow the business" and you pocket $120 and put $10 in to
the business, that's a pretty strong sign that you don't believe in the
business. That's what Groupon did.

